# Color fit..



## P0lac (Dec 25, 2010)

I'd honestly just stick with rocking the black pants.


----------



## Nette (Nov 4, 2011)

Difficult one haha.
I'm not sure, but maybe orange?
Something like this: On Sale 32 - Thirty Two Blahzay Snowboard Pants Orange Mens 2012 - Snowboards, Pants, Clothes, Snowboarding Apparel, Clothing tt4bzh02or12


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

animal print pants


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

So many strong first posts about how to dress lately, hmmm......


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Either a dark mustard yellow
Homeschool Line Up Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com









Or a light blue (light blue and brown is really trendy right now. it looks good)
Volcom Imperial Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## Crawlin (Jan 26, 2012)

The Great Outfitter | Burton Snowboards

You could pick out the jacket in the lineup and then play with the different color pants to see how it looks


----------



## lemicy (Jan 19, 2012)

tyvm for your response!
Definitely something i will think about. I didnt have a clue what to fit.
the greatest problem for me is just - im from Denmark, and alot of shops dont deal with others outside the USA.
Or else, if they do. the shipping will almost hit 100$.
plus there is a risk that the customs will increase the price with 20%.

But also, ideas was actually what i really needed.


----------

